# Mutant Egg within an egg!!!!



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

We had a Mutant egg from one of our laying hens. 
She is an old hen. Approx 5 to 7 years old and only lays once a fortnight, if that. 

Here's the Mutant Egg.

YouTube - Mutant Hens Egg. Normal Egg inside a Rubber Shelled Egg!


----------



## candyazz (Jan 14, 2008)

lol thats so funny lol 

is that the only one like that she layed


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

candyazz said:


> lol thats so funny lol
> 
> is that the only one like that she layed


Aye, First one we have ever had like this. In fact, in over 25yrs of keeping poultry, this is the first one we have had like this. We've had 'wind' eggs an odd time. which are normally from new layers. Wind eggs are eggs which have no yolks. 
We've also had double yolkers, and a triple Yolker once.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

When ya told me on the phone about it, then heard Stes brill comentary skills, i pmsl so much i cried, but when i actually saw the UTube of it i was in tears again. Really brill hun & lets see if another one gets laid by her again tomorrow :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

that was entertaing:lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh my - i nearly pee'd your hubby is bonkers


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> Oh my - i nearly pee'd your hubby is bonkers


Ain't he just. After reading the comments in the off topic section on here, he's now decided he is going to do other Videos of Interest. 

This is only the start of it with him. He's quiet all winter, then you get a bit of sunshine and he's off! Sometimes it is exhausting to live with him and my sides ache from laughing at times.


----------

